# ELITE TRAINING by EPL pro coach (footage)



## Nicky Holender (Jan 20, 2017)

High level training for kids looking to play pro or high level coach. NICKY  HOLENDER who trains some of the top epl and  bundasliga players has a few spaces left for highly motivated youth training with his EPIC training system.
 Check here for  training video and article on how he is turning some of epls best players into unstoppable machines.
 Inquires email nholender@yahoo.com or 3232293724

Daily Mail article:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3969450/Sunderland-s-Victor-Anichebe-turned-lethal-weapon-Meet-list-personal-trainer-transformation.html

Training Highlights:


----------

